# Do you experience anxiety when posting online?



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have noticed a few users state that they're anxious to post on this forum. I don't feel this way in general. I experience pretty much no anxiety when positing on forums. The only time it really effects me online is when I'm not hidden behind anonymity. That is a rarity. Video calls and dating sites come to mind. 

The only thing that bothers me on forums is making grammatical errors. I always proof read before posting, but I catch small errors after posting. I read through every post I make at least 3/4 times. When I see any error, I have to edit my post and correct it. I don't know if I'm anxious of people seeing my mistakes or it's a bit of OCD. 

I like this forum, because it doesn't state that you have edited your post. On many forums, you have a minute or so to edit. After that, it states that you have edited your post. For some reason, I don't like this. I don't know why. It's irrational.

I understand users that do get anxious are probably not going to want to reply, but I'm very interested in knowing what makes you anxious, and whether it differs on different sites.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Sometimes. 

Some things are easy to respond to. A question like "Do you like oranges?" I can just say 'yes' or 'no', and add anything else if I feel like it. If I don't then I don't.

For more serious threads that ask for responses that require more though, I am a bit more apprehensive about posting. I don't feel like I am too well-spoken, and I'm afraid people will think I'm an idiot or criticize me.

I don't post on any site besides this one and on other one.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you. I can understand that. I read a lot of my posts back and I don't like how they sound. Some people are so good with words. I read their posts and wish I could write like that. It doesn't stop me from posting, though.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

For me, I don't think it's anxiety so much as self-censorship. I don't know how many times I've written a post only to erase it and leave the topic when I realize it centered on something personal that I didn't want to share.

It's not that I feel nervous about sharing it, it's just that I didn't want to.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

No. I used to feel fairly anxious with every post, but not anymore. I've made some rather risky threads too, like the "are you fabulous" one and the boobs one.

I'm confident enough to do some pretty damn sarcastic posts too.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Before I was on meds, yep. Posting more often would lessen the anxiety, but it never really went away like now.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes! I'm trying to post more and overcome the anxiety I feel when posting, because it feels pointless to be worried about giving my opinion when I'm anonymous. But then, I need approval from everyone, even people I don't know. And I've made friends on here and don't want them to know how weird and screwed up I really am 

I think part of the problem for me is that it's permanent. I don't like deleting my posts (because I only ever write things that I really think and deleting them is just me trying to hide who I am) but that means that my opinion is always there for people to see, and judge :afr


----------



## BooHooBevvie (Jul 14, 2014)

I am super extroverted on the internet. I am always willing to talk to people and I can hold a good conversation. You wouldn't even believe I talk to 0 people in the real world where social skills are important. But the truth is, I suck at real life conversations.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Always.

I'm afraid of being randomly attacked by someone. (Infact it's happend to me here) i just want to have a nice conversation, why the hell do people feel the need to put others down. It's pathetic.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Cheesecake said:


> *Sometimes.
> 
> Some things are easy to respond to. A question like "Do you like oranges?" I can just say 'yes' or 'no', and add anything else if I feel like it. If I don't then I don't.
> 
> ...


This is pretty much exactly how I am when it comes to posting.

There have been several instances where I've spent a while thinking and typing out an involved response, only to read it over, rearrange the wording repeatedly, and then scrap the whole lot simply because I wasn't able to put my thoughts into the exact words I wanted. The thoughts are definitely there, and very clear in my mind, but because they may not make as much sense written out as they do in my mind, I'm afraid that I'll just end up sounding like a babbling idiot, and that my reply would not be so well received.

I truly feel like I could contribute far more to the more serious or "involved" topics if I could actually go through with more of my posts (as in, put my mind into words, so to speak). Alas, I seem to lack the eloquence that several people on here possess.

On a different note, I should add that I fully understand what you're saying about the hidden edits. I love how we can edit our posts without it showing. I do proofread multiple times before submitting, but now and then, something (usually a grammatical error, or something I could have worded better) slips through the cracks and I'll only see it after I've submitted it. I'd sure feel foolish having the edit show up and then feeling like I'd need to explain myself for the edit with something like, "Edited to correct grammar/wording" haha.


----------



## camo duck (Jun 29, 2014)

Cheesecake said:


> Sometimes.
> 
> Some things are easy to respond to. A question like "Do you like oranges?" I can just say 'yes' or 'no', and add anything else if I feel like it. If I don't then I don't.
> 
> ...


yeah pretty much this^^

I am anxious most the time whether I'm offline or online. Maybe I'm just being paranoid but I'm afraid of people finding out who I am. None of my family knows I'm on here, would like to keep it that way. Not that I ashamed or anything but I like to have something that doesn't include them. Also, I think that I'm a thread killer. Threads always end with my post :um


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I only get anxiety when speaking with someone.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you all for your detailed answers.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

No, my anxiety doesn't extend to written communication.


----------



## Chump Change (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes, I feel very nervous whenever I get PMs and such.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Much of my hesitance to express myself in the real world (in addition to being wholly uncomfortable in the presence of other people) comes from not wanting to push my opinions on people who don't ask for them.

Here, that's not really an issue since that's more-or-less the purpose of the site (people asking for other people's input). Plus, it doesn't always feeling like I'm talking *to* someone (much of the time, posting here is more like shouting into the void).


----------



## Joe H (Jul 30, 2011)

Sometimes.

Like some other posters have said I don't feel anxious when I can give a simple one worded answer. I feel more nervous when stating a controversial opinion. I also get anxious when looking through a thread and find one of my previous posts, to me everyone's else's posts look so natural but mine look out of place and make me cringe. Also starting a thread makes me really anxious.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, always! That's probably why I don't post that much on here. What scares me the most is when people reply to me.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Definitely. It’s equally as bad as real life for me. Lol, guess there’s no hope


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Not really. I come here to vent.


edit: Away from here, on social media specifically, 100% anxiety ridden.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes, all the time.

Whether it be a thread or simple reply to one, I'm always afraid of what people think of me on this website. I always feel my post are foolish, uninteresting, unintelligent and irrelevant. Not to mention I'm always making grammatical errors and no matter how many times I proof read, I still leave mistakes that I have to go back and edit. Most people on SAS are so intelligent then I am, I know they laugh at my garbage post.I always question why I even come here anymore.


----------



## pizzaman (Jul 11, 2014)

It happens to me all the time! Sometimes I start writing a reply but then I just delete it. I get scared that it might sound stupid


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Callsign said:


> Yes as anxiety permeates every nook and cranny of every single thing I do in life.


Exactly this.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Most of the time. The trick to try and forget about what you've just posted

...before you delete it :lol 

The only times I don't delete stuff is when I somehow quickly think about something else/move on to the next post, or else I'd just stare at it too long and spend forever editing it, only to then delete it.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I'm kind of the same as Chump Change, (didn't want to quote you. lol) I get a little anxious when someone quotes me, unless its in a light-hearted thread.
But overall, not really. Although I used to be.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

I feel anxiously annoyed with the responses I get on this website.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Usually, due in part to seldom having a relatively anonymous presence online. When on forums or social networking sites, I typically make it easy to discover my identity (looks and all). Regardless, I'm never convinced that I'm absolutely anonymous online.

I tend to believe my anxiety is both beneficial and justified when interacting online. With my sometimes poor judgement and emotionally unhealthy mind, anxiety can prevent over exposing myself. On the flip side, my anxiety can lead to shamefully whimsical behavior, counter-productive avoidance, and adverse 'over analyzing'. "Over analyzing" especially becomes an issue with lack of invaluable feedback. Body language is lacking during interactions such as this, which encourages over analyzing, which in turn spawns anxiety.



Nathan18 said:


> I have noticed a few users state that they're anxious to post on this forum. I don't feel this way in general. I experience pretty much no anxiety when positing on forums. The only time it really effects me online is when I'm not hidden behind anonymity. That is a rarity. Video calls and dating sites come to mind.


I've thought about making new accounts for various websites to toy around with the potential of having more anonymity. Of course, I would never do anything nefarious  I just wonder if I'd feel free enough to express with little to no anxiety.



Nathan18 said:


> The only thing that bothers me on forums is making grammatical errors. I always proof read before posting, but I catch small errors after posting. I read through every post I make at least 3/4 times. When I see any error, I have to edit my post and correct it. I don't know if I'm anxious of people seeing my mistakes or it's a bit of OCD.
> 
> I like this forum, because it doesn't state that you have edited your post. On many forums, you have a minute or so to edit. After that, it states that you have edited your post. For some reason, I don't like this. I don't know why. It's irrational.


I obsess over my grammar, spelling, sentence structure, and more! Sadly, I usually end up publishing comments with errors and end up having to edit, sometimes days later... That stress doesn't always help the cause...

Most of my comments online have been edited, more so on places like forums due to the way they typically preview your comments. The preview boxes on forums are usually jarring, subsequently, I rush publishing my comments. Also, I tend to feel more passionate about correcting mistakes than preventing them. Most of my comments on forums will have that "edited" label for everyone to see :lol



Nathan18 said:


> I understand users that do get anxious are probably not going to want to reply, but I'm very interested in knowing what makes you anxious, and whether it differs on different sites.


My anxiety gets worse the more personal my involvements feel. Places like Facebook would be the most extreme when it comes to inducing anxiety. Forums that encourage personal insights and intimate self expression come in close second. The sites least anxiety inducing are ones themed around objects and/or ones with negligible female presence :lol

Edit: I've edited this post three times and counting #YoungMoney
Edit: Make that five #Unstoppable
Edit: I'm pretty sure I have OCD :rain
#TeamFirefly


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Nanorell8 said:


> Yes, all the time.
> 
> Whether it be a thread or simple reply to one, I'm always afraid of what people think of me on this website. I always feel my post are foolish, uninteresting, unintelligent and irrelevant. Not to mention I'm always making grammatical errors and no matter how many times I proof read, I still leave mistakes that I have to go back and edit. Most people on SAS are so intelligent then I am, I know they laugh at my garbage post.I always question why I even come here anymore.


I doubt that is the case. You don't know how intelligent someone is based on what they post on a forum. You can guess, but you'll never really know for sure. Even if someone writes well, it doesn't mean that they're intelligent.

I don't think I have ever laughed at a post. Unless the poster was actually trying to be funny. The only posts I can't take seriously are the types that have no punctuation or are just walls of text.

I guess it's easy for me to say, but I wouldn't worry about what people think of you on a forum. They're real people posting, but they're still only words on a screen. I don't really see it as 'real'. Everybody works differently, but it's unlikely that someone will be able to offend me on a forum.



Zone said:


> I've thought about making new accounts for various websites to toy around with the potential of having more anonymity. Of course, I would never do anything nefarious  I just wonder if I'd feel free enough to express with little to no anxiety.


I've never thought of doing something like that. Although, I don't feel much anxiety while posting. That is probably why.



Zone said:


> I obsess over my grammar, spelling, sentence structure, and more! Sadly, I usually end up publishing comments with errors and end up having to edit, sometimes days later... That stress doesn't always help the cause...
> 
> Most of my comments online have been edited, more so on places like forums due to the way they typically preview your comments. The preview boxes on forums are usually jarring, subsequently, I rush publishing my comments. Also, I tend to feel more passionate about correcting mistakes than preventing them. Most of my comments on forums will have that "edited" label for everyone to see :lol


I have done exactly the same. I've spotted errors I made days ago and still ended up editing the post. It's unlikely anybody is going to read it, because it's further back in the thread, but I still feel like I have to.

Mine, too. I'd say at least 90% of my posts are going to be edited at least once after posting. I try and rush to beat the edited label, but it can be tough to beat.



Zone said:


> My anxiety gets worse the more personal my involvements feel. Places like Facebook would be the most extreme when it comes to inducing anxiety. Forums that encourage personal insights and intimate self expression come in close second. The sites least anxiety inducing are ones themed around objects and/or ones with negligible female presence :lol
> 
> Edit: I've edited this post three times and counting #YoungMoney
> Edit: Make that five #Unstoppable
> ...


Facebook is understandable. If you're using a real account, you're not anonymous. I understand anxiety while posting on Facebook. I barely post on mine, but it's not due to anxiety. I just have nothing interesting to post. I try not to post too much revealing information about myself. Even though it's unlikely that anybody I know in real life will try and track my online activity, I'd still rather not make it too easy for someone to do so.

Gender has also not had much of an effect on my posting habits. Most of the forums I visit are male dominated. Even the couple that have a lot of lady posters, it feels the same.

Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Yes, definitely, which is why I never start threads. I don't know why, but I just have the constant fear that people will judge me or start lashing out at me. I've had bad experiences on other forums where I simply posted my opinion and several people attacked me for not having different views on a certain topic, and since then I have tried to be more careful about what I say on certain forums.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Never for public forum posts but I get paranoid with PMs since I can't just edit a faux pas after sending it off. I've had some bad experiences on forums but have recovered nicely. It helps that I've been an avid forumer for most of my life.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

Nope, I'm safe behind my computer screen.


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

I can sometimes struggle with controversial topics, like whatever I say may be taken as too offensive, and I have multiple times deleted a post I was going to make, because I was afraid it was a little too off the wall. I always considered myself a bit of an over thinker, but yes, I do struggle with this kind of thing. 

However, I also feel an irrepressible urge to express myself whenever I can. I feel I have a lot of pent up introverted opinions that I need to let go. So it really depends on what we're talking about.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I would say I have anxiety sometimes when posting online. I don't think I'd say I experience it. That sounds kind of mechanical.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Nanorell8 said:


> Yes, all the time.
> 
> Whether it be a thread or simple reply to one, I'm always afraid of what people think of me on this website. I always feel my post are foolish, uninteresting, unintelligent and irrelevant. Not to mention I'm always making grammatical errors and no matter how many times I proof read, I still leave mistakes that I have to go back and edit. Most people on SAS are so intelligent then I am, I know they laugh at my garbage post.I always question why I even come here anymore.


I feel it's ok as long as I put a disclaimer that I'm stupid and have no world experience, lol. But a personal experience is a personal experience, and that's what the forum is about.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I feel a fool for lots I've typed.*

I've been riled for having no ability to delete or erase any post with no replies. Doesn't matter. Bit weird. Someone's decided. hmm... Outlook lets you recall mails within a company! Can't do that when regretting public mail (up to the ISP) Only can send another message of resent, like here.

Rules & Regulations. Law & Order. Terms & Conditions. I see all this as puerile, simple, immature and retarded society. Some win and rule and have things their way. OK for them. Not right to force any policy on the entire public.

We sign to things and can choose not to. A lot of the 'smallprint' is unpublished and kept secret... to make money

I am not moaning at this SAS website. I love it. I do see some sense in some law. Quite amusing that we can't easily rebel without punishment.

I have an urge to suggest improvements in policy from my standpoint and general people but they won't be accepted as I'm scum class. Nobody listens to me when I work in a company.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Not really. Especially not on this forum as most of the people here are very kind and forgiving 

The only thing that bugs me is when no one cares about my posts...

I do get kinda anxious on other forums where everyone seems like super confident and always have to make fun of others like during a deep discussion or if they're sceptical about your post.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

No. Never do.
In fact I very much enjoy posting including on blogs and commentaries on web sites. I can speak my mind without the anxiety of doing it face to face.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you all for your comments.



SadSack1987 said:


> Never for public forum posts but I get paranoid with PMs since I can't just edit a faux pas after sending it off. I've had some bad experiences on forums but have recovered nicely. It helps that I've been an avid forumer for most of my life.


PM's are a good shout. After sending, you can't edit your message. I think I proof read PM's more times than I'd proof read a regular forum post. It has to be right the first time.

I remember when I started using forums. I was 16. The first forum I became a regular on was pretty tough on newbies. It was quite cliquey, since a lot of the users had been members for a long time. If you made a controversial post as a noob, you'd likely get jumped on. Regulars could do the same and nobody would say much. If you made good quality posts, you were accepted, though.

I think that forum taught me not to take forums too seriously. If you get worked up over someone calling you out, you're not going to have a good time on a lot of forums.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes, but not all the time.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Usually, I do not. I may experience annoyance or, rarely, anger.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

I usually do , if i could only help not looking at some people's avatars


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

No; only in person for me. Online I could care less what people think.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I voted "sometimes." For me it all depends on how important what I'm posting is to me. Right now for instance, I'm not at all worried about posting this. If I'm posting something emotional or something I spent a lot of time writing or something like that then it will be a bit tougher.

It can also depend on the site. Here, I'm not too worried about being insulted for something I post, but on other sites it's a definite possibility which makes me more hesitant to say things.

Plus, I post some of my writing online, and that's just terrifying to have people read for a multitude of reasons.


----------

